# Having such an awful time atm



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

I was thinking of deleting my account a short while ago but have decided to stay as I have made some good friends on here.

A few weeks ago I was diagnosed with Breast Cancer - although I had symptoms months ago I was too scared to go to the docs about it. We have a strong family history of it and I had no doubt that it was Cancer but kept it to myself. I wish I did something sooner & its thanks to Eastenders Tanya that I decided to finally go.

Only one week later I had a hospital appointment for an ultrascan and from there I immediatly was sent for a mammogram and straight down for a biopsy within an hour of each other. I have two invasive cancers. one 55mm which is pretty huge and one 15mm in the same breast which I was told just a week on from my biopsy. The day after being diognosed I was sent for a sentinal lymph node biopsy to see if it had spread to my lymph nodes in my armpit. they took 9 nodes and only one had cancer so they said that was good news.

Today at 10am I have to go to have a PICC line fitted ready for Chemotherapy which starts on Friday. I am so scared. Scared im going to lose my hair and scared i'm going to be so helpless and that I probably wont have enough energy to walk my dogs. My husband can do that of course but I really enjoy walking the dogs for hours but I know thats not going to happen for a while. 

I have about 4 months of Chemo (6 sessions 3 weeks apart) and then in about 7 months time i'm likely to need a mastectomy. Because of the family history im also going to be tested to see if I have the inherited faulty breast cancer gene. If so then I am advised to consider a double mastectomy and may be able to have a implant reconstruction at the same time. TBH i'm more worrid about my hair which is silly really as hair grows back. I've chosen a really nice wig in case it happens and the wig is so realistic that nobody would be able to tell it was one unless I told them so thats one good thing I guess.

Anyway I was going to leave but have decided to stay. I guess I was just having a few awful weeks and feeling sorry for myself. I'm feeling more positive now but just dreading the effects of the chemo.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

oohhh hun ((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))) its gonna be okay you know were all here for ya and glad ya didnt leave its a hard thing to cope with but your a strong person and can do this and if ya loss ya hair it will grow back and im sure the dogs will be right there with ya in there own doggie ways loads of (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

im really sorry to read this post. i dont really know what to say but did not want to read then run
i wish you all the best for your treatment and hope you recover well 
please dont stress and worry over your hair, im sure you will still be just as beautiful without it, and you have a lovely wig on standby just incase. wigs are very convincing these days so nobody will even need to know as you said.
take care of yourself and focus on getting better. whatever horrible effects the chemo has just remember its going to help you and try stay strong (easier said than done ofc)

best wishes and again im very sorry for your situation. xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks. The hard thing was telling the kids. I felt I needed to be honest with them even though they are young. 9 6 & 4. My eldest understands a bit better than the other two but I didn't want them to worry if my hair starts falling out & needed them to understand I might not be able to go out on bike rides at the weekends and can't go swimming (because of the PICC line) etc and that it will be Daddy taking them to do these things on his own rather than with me as well.

We have also had to rehome Brook the gorgeous Rottie we rescued a few weeks back so im devestated about that as well as she was such a lovely dog with us but She attacked one of our cats and almost killed him and started to attack our other dogs as well so obviously couldn't keep her as the risk to our other pets was too high. Luckily one of our friends have agreed to take her on as an only pet so im comforted in the fact she has a good home and that I will still be able to see her from time to time and she is now looking fabulous and put on a healthy amount of weight. No longer skin and bones like when she first came to us.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> Thanks. The hard thing was telling the kids. I felt I needed to be honest with them even though they are young. 9 6 & 4. My eldest understands a bit better than the other two but I didn't want them to worry if my hair starts falling out & needed them to understand I might not be able to go out on bike rides at the weekends and can't go swimming (because of the PICC line) etc and that it will be Daddy taking them to do these things on his own rather than with me as well.
> 
> We have also had to rehome Brook the gorgeous Rottie we rescued a few weeks back so im devestated about that as well as she was such a lovely dog with us but She attacked one of our cats and almost killed him and started to attack our other dogs as well so obviously couldn't keep her as the risk to our other pets was too high. Luckily one of our friends have agreed to take her on as an only pet so im comforted in the fact she has a good home and that I will still be able to see her from time to time and she is now looking fabulous and put on a healthy amount of weight. No longer skin and bones like when she first came to us.


awww hun i bet that was hard but kids are strong there cope in there own ways and im sure your oh will do a fine job of bick ride till ya can go with them agan ((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))) awww at least you found brook a great home im sure she be happy you take care of ya self and dont for get how strong you are


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't believe i've just read that! I am so, so sorry and just don't know what to say other than I hope you make a quick, strong recovery and that the chemo doesn't affect you as much as you think it will.

Just think of your family (4 legged and 2!) and keep them close to you, you will need them and they will need you, let them see your emotions - don't 'hold it together' just for their sakes, you need to let it out. We are also here if you need to rant, cry, scream, laugh, anything - we are here for it all!

Glad you have decided to stay, i'm sure you will find this place invaluable at times - there are plenty of people on here who have been through/closely experienced cancer (lets face it, who hasn't it affected at some point?!) and there will always be someone who can advise and support you, you will get no end of help from PF!

Not too bad for someone who didn't know what to say  here's hoping for a quick recovery and a strong fight - kick it's ass! you can do it :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Awe bless you  what a terrible time for you but keep your pecker up girl, the treatment for breast cancer is remarkable these days and when you meet other people in the same position as you you'll be amazed at how incredibly positive they are, they'll be an inspiration I'm sure. I have worked on the oncology ward in my local hospital and the patients have been wonderful, so happy and positive that I'm sure that's why we have such a high success rate with our patients 

Not everyone loses their hair, it may thin a little and with some people that's all it does. Even if it does come out it soon starts growing back after the treatment is finished and if you have to wear your wig it won't be for long. 

I hope you meet lots of people in your situation as we find that sharing experiences helps patients no end, suddenly you don't feel so isolated. Am glad you stayed on here cos we'll all support you no end and will always be here to cheer you up or just listen to you if you want a good old moan, lol. 

Me and my daughters have seen great recoveries from breast and bowel cancer so don't let yourself get down. It'll be tough for a while but so worth it, you just wait and see. Lots of ((((hugs)))) from here.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

A place online to rant , cry and celebrate the little things that might get overlooked in R.L is a wonderful help when you are on a difficult journey..

Im sure this will be difficult but with help , support and all the love you will be sure to receive from everyone around you, 2 and 4 legged Im sure you will come out the other side a stronger and more confident person..

Remember, friends are like stars you cant always see them but they are always there..

Good luck to you and as the others have said feel free to rant anytime you need..


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

what a tough time you are having 

My sister had a mastectomy 5 years ago - she has never been fitter than she is now.

Would the gene test be of benefit given your circumstances? they refused point blank to test me despite my family history - I've just gone through my third 'scare' in 5 years and still under the clinic's care at present.

Do stick around - I've found the forums to be a massive help to me when times have been tough - and often it's easier to share your fears and worries with people you don't 'know'

Will be thinking of you in the coming weeks and months and sending you lots of "no loss" hair vibes


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

(((((((((huge hugs))))))) for you , sending massive positive thoughts across your way xxxxx


----------



## mstuarty (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, I hope everythings works out for you :thumbup1:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I cannot imagine how you must feel.
I went through preliminary tests and that was scary enough. To be diagnosed positive must be almost beyond what a human can cope with.
I really don't know what to say, but when you are down and upset this place may be the place to come.
Use PF and us for as much support as we can give


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Really, really sorry to read this news. 

Wishing you strength to find your way through this.

Don't ever hesitate to write here on how you feel, or have a rant, because we will be here to support you and, very often, just writing down what you are going through takes a lot of pressure off and makes it easier.

Big (((((((hugs))))))


----------



## IndyGoJones (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read your post. 

My father has cancer at the moment too, it's hard enough when a family member has it, let alone yourself.

I know you don't really know me, but if you ever need to talk to someone I'm always listening  

Feel better soon


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry to hear your news I think it will help to stay on PF as you can say things maybe you would'nt to family.I am keeping everything crossed for you.Suexxxxxx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Im glad your staying, and all the best with your treatment xxx The amount of times Ive nearly left cos of been up and down is shameful lol, but in the end theres a lot of hidden support on this forum from lovely members


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry hun, I hope the treatment goes well, and I'm thinking of you *hugs*


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Thinking of you sending my love and postitive thoughts to you.


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

I am so sorry about your diagnosis, I hope your treatment goes well and wish you the strength to get through this terrible time xox


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Well I really do not know what to type. 

My thoughts are with you and your family but you sound like a strong person and I know you will get through this. 

Losing your hair doesn't change the person you are inside and anybody that knows and cares about you won't be bothered about this anyway.

Children are very resilient when adults don't know what to say, kids will say it for you anyway What they come out with will bring a smile to your face.

Chemo drugs do not always have bad side effects anymore and if they do they have drugs to give you to make the side effects better. You must tell them how you are feeling so the nurses/doctors can help.

My very best wishes to you, I know it's going to be hard, but keep battling and you will be able to enjoy all the things you enjoy again.

Please keep us updated if you can. We'll be there to support you online.

Much love 

Jo xxx


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Just wanted to send you lots of hugs, can't imagine how you must feel, sending positive vibes for your chemotherapy X


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I am so sorry that you are facing such a challenging time. It is okay to be worried/ scared and don't be afraid to show your emotions - it is what makes us human. Make sure you look after yourself- yes your young family will still need you, but your the important one in all of this. So take all the help and support that you are offered.

I am a positive person and I am going to be positive for you and your family. The weeks and months ahead are going to be a challenge but you have the support of your lovely family and of course your furry friends and all of us on here. 

The dreaded C is an illness that we all dread but in a lot of cases it is treatable and it sounds as if you have a medical team behind you that are on the ball.

Take each day at a time and maybe set yourself little treats to co incide with each treatment i.e a massage or manicure -something to help relax you and make yourself feel good.

I wish you well and am confident you will make a full recovery and will be an even stronger person after dealing with such a devastating illness.

Pennyxxx


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear your bad news  I hope everything goes well for you x


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Am so sorry to hear this, it must be an awful time for you all. Hope that you get all the support you need during this period x


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

What terrible time you're having I'm so very sorry you've had to go through this, sending my thoughts and strength and hoping all goes smoothly with the treatment, thinking of you and your family xxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> I was thinking of deleting my account a short while ago but have decided to stay as I have made some good friends on here.
> 
> A few weeks ago I was diagnosed with Breast Cancer - although I had symptoms months ago I was too scared to go to the docs about it. We have a strong family history of it and I had no doubt that it was Cancer but kept it to myself. I wish I did something sooner & its thanks to Eastenders Tanya that I decided to finally go.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry you're having such an awful time right now, so I'm sending you some good luck wishes & if you ever need anyone to talk to or rant at my PM box is open
Chin up hun xxxx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> I was thinking of deleting my account a short while ago but have decided to stay as I have made some good friends on here.
> 
> A few weeks ago I was diagnosed with Breast Cancer - although I had symptoms months ago I was too scared to go to the docs about it. We have a strong family history of it and I had no doubt that it was Cancer but kept it to myself. I wish I did something sooner & its thanks to Eastenders Tanya that I decided to finally go.
> 
> ...


I havent read all the thread but just wanted to say how sorry i am to hear your unwell 
Ill be keeping my fingers crossed that everything works out well for you!!
Is there no chance you could opt for a double mastectomy at this stage so save you going through all this agony again as theres a strong history in your family?

Hope things go well for you hun xx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hope your appointment this morning wasn't too traumatic


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Huge hugs & loads of positive healing vibes on there way over to you, I hope it was'nt to bad today xxx


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

We're all her for you hun (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I hope things went well for you today; you WILL get through this, step by tiny step xx.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

You are so very brave. Please stick around, use petforums as a support network, this place has its uses. 
You are welcome to PM me if you need to chat ever, cancer is something very common in my family and it is a horrid illness, BUT you sound like you have your head completely screwed on! 
Just think of how healthy you will be and feel after its all over. Don't forget your furry friends are there as a comfort too! 
Big hugs!xxx


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

You poor thing 

I now someone going through this atm - so feel free to PM if u need to.
Hope today went ok xxxxxxxx thinking of you


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Massive hugs

i can only echo what others have said, stay around use us as some support, I really hope all your treatments goes well and fingers crossed your hair will oube fine, although there are some amazing wigs out now and are stunning and you would never know!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't know what to say after reading your post, but my thoughts are with you and have fingers and paws crossed that everything will go well for you.

sending you a big hug.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Reading your post really put's things into perspective. I really don't know what to say  Big (((hugs))) , we will be thinking of you. Feel free to off load on here anytime you need . Positive thoughts coming your way xx


----------



## Drakino (Jan 1, 2012)

My lil Babies said:


> I have two invasive cancers. one 55mm which is pretty huge


My Nan is currently recovering from uterine cancer. Apparently the tumour was the size of a five month old foetus!  She's recovering well now, though. More annoyed about the pneumonia the hospital gave her than the cancer 

The point I'm trying to make is that, even if it was a large tumour, modern medicine is pretty good stuff, and there's a high chance of getting through it. (My Nan also had breast cancer about seventeen years ago, and things have improved since then.)

Good luck *hugs*


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so so sorry to hear that you are going thru this , ll my thoughts and ((((hugs)))) are with you


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

HUGE! HUGE! HUGS HUN! xx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

thinking of you xx


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I just want to wish you well, stay strong xx


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Aw hun, I'm so sorry to hear all that you're going through. Huge hugs and the best of luck... as others have said we're all here if you need us.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Hope things went OK today xxxxxx


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Sending you very big hugs xxxx
My sister was 31 and breast feeding her baby when she found a lump
She ended up over time having breast cancer in both breasts had the chemo/rad treatment ,, she is now fully recovered and at this moment is touring Australia and living lfe to the full,,,, she had her bad days while having treatment but now lives life to the full,,,,
Please please keep coming here as i am sure i speak for all we will support you all we can xxxxxxx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear that  i know a bit of what your going through 2 yrs this june i had breast lumps removed after 3 biopsies 4 ultrasounds but i got all clear ,so sorry you didnt sending healing vibes your way  i had lot kinds words on here and wasnt even on forum that long ,:thumbup1:but such a great supportive bunch on here :thumbup1:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Malmum said:


> Awe bless you  what a terrible time for you but keep your pecker up girl, the treatment for breast cancer is remarkable these days and when you meet other people in the same position as you you'll be amazed at how incredibly positive they are, they'll be an inspiration I'm sure. I have worked on the oncology ward in my local hospital and the patients have been wonderful, so happy and positive that I'm sure that's why we have such a high success rate with our patients
> 
> Not everyone loses their hair, it may thin a little and with some people that's all it does. Even if it does come out it soon starts growing back after the treatment is finished and if you have to wear your wig it won't be for long.
> 
> I hope you meet lots of people in your situation as we find that sharing experiences helps patients no end, suddenly you don't feel so isolated. Am glad you stayed on here cos we'll all support you no end and will always be here to cheer you up or just listen to you if you want a good old moan, lol.


Couldn't have put it better myself.

So sorry to hear your news. Make sure you take advantage of every resource offered, there are a lot of support pathways - use them to help you get through this (and of course here!!).
Hopefully you will feel more positive after your first session is over and you've met people going through similar things. Part of the problem will be that this is all so alien and scary, once you get over that first hurdle hopefully it will help and it won't all feel so foreign and beyond your control.
Think of the long term picture, this is just a period of horribleness to get through, for the greater long term good.

Best wishes Sh xx


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

...what everyone else said...and you'll have to replace the missing dog walks with dog cuddles!!
Thinking of you,
Naomi xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Good luck with your chemo today hun  you may feel washed out and sick afterwards or you may not have any bad effects at all, it effects everyone differently. 

My next door neighbour is a very fit and lively 89 year old with bladder cancer and has tumours removed every few months finished by six weeks of chemo and she doesn't have any side effects at all. 
Fingers crossed you'll be like her eh? However it affects you it's all for the good hun and it'll make you better so keep positive thoughts no matter what and by summer it'll all be behind you. 

Easy for me to say but with three daughters who are nurses and me a nursing auxiliary we really do see remarkable recoveries in women exactly the same as you, so keep that pecker up! 

((((HUGS)))) Freda xxx


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry.  It's a terrible thing to go through, but your attitude towards it is awesome. Stay positive, BELIEVE that you will be well again, visualize it as not a part of yourself, it is really important.

A friend of mine went through it at 34, her breast cancer was so rare that she was one of eight women diagnosed with it in N. America. Double mastectomy and radical hysterectomy, plus genetic testing for herself and her three children. One of the things she told me when she lost her hair was that she also found out what a brazillion wax was WITHOUT the pain!  And with her, as with every cancer patient I've known who's lost their hair is that it grows back better than ever - thicker, stronger, curlier.

I'd also urge you into considering medical (or otherwise) marijuana as part of your chemotherapy treatment, it can help with the nausea and other side effects and allow you to eat. You don't have to smoke it either, there are other ways. Here you can get a spray, if that's not available where you are you can use it in baking or make a butter. Something to think about.

I wish you well. Stay strong.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> I was thinking of deleting my account a short while ago but have decided to stay as I have made some good friends on here.
> 
> A few weeks ago I was diagnosed with Breast Cancer - although I had symptoms months ago I was too scared to go to the docs about it. We have a strong family history of it and I had no doubt that it was Cancer but kept it to myself. I wish I did something sooner & its thanks to Eastenders Tanya that I decided to finally go.
> 
> ...


Wow, What a start to the year, BUT then again just think YOU WILL defo be here to celebrate the next year and the year after that and the one after that. What a worry that must of been for you, you made the right decision to get it sorted out, no matter how scared we are it is something we have to get treated, not only for your self but for the family you have around you. I wish you all the very best and hope you stay with us all, it can get very quiet on here but we are all here for each other for support. :thumbup1:xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

I really didn't want to read & run. Sending thoughts your way. Please keep strong and believe you will get through this. 

Best wishes. xx


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

We're all here for you ((((hugs))))


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Hope everything went Ok today xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry to read your news hun.

Sending you massive hugs and positive vibes. Hope your treatment goes well and hey wigs are all the rage  you will be trendy wearing one!!! xx


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Your very strong, an inspiration to many. Try to keep positive, look forward and keep your chin up! I wish you all the very best with your treatment. 

People here on PF are very helpful and always pull together, so I'm sure if you need someone to talk to, rant too, scream too or just listen-we'll all be here for you. If you ever need a chat you know where to find me-inbox is always open 

Your a very strong women and you'll get through this, biggest hugs. 

Portia x


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for all your messages, your all so lovely
I had the PICC line fitted thursday and it was no where near as bad as I kept imagining. was totally painless, can't believe I was making such a fuss about it before I went in

Having the Chemo was better than I thought as well, probably because of the PICC line making it easier but hardest thing was the cooling cap I opted to wear. I knew it was going to be cold but I wasnt prepared really for quite how cold. I had Ice on my head after the 3 hours were up and It certainly wasn't very pleasent but if it helps to prevent hair loss then great but if I lose too much in the next few weeks I just won't bother with the cap.

The sickness isn't that bad at the mo but I think thats thanks to the anti sickness tablets I have. I am finding it a strugle to eat anything though as my mouth feels like cotton wool and the only things I am managing are things like the watery cup a soups and oranges & apples and even that is a struggle. I supose its healthier than the chocolate gatteau my husband bought thinking it would be a lovely treat for when I got home, The very thought of that makes me sick, Still at least it means the kids will get some this time :lol:

Docs want me to have the Gene test because of the Close family history. My mum her two sister and two of my cousins with us all being diagnosed at age 35 and under except my mum & one auntie who were diagnosed when they went to have their mammograms at 50. I don't think any of them have had the gene test but the doc said he would like me to have it done so I could then decide if I want a double mastectomy although im seriously considering doing this anyway and I will then know if I have a high case of developing ovarian cancer as well and things can be put in place for regular check ups on this, He mentioned it would be a good idea because I have a daughter as well but did say that it doesn't mean she will have it but a good chance she could and she could then be tested earlier than normal.

People keep saying to take it easy and rest but its so difficult to do when you have three young children & lots of pets that need looking after. My husband is being great and has actually given up work and said we can live on our saving for a while as he doesn't want me doing too much but Im not the sort of person who can just sit around doing nothing. Im sure there is going to be a time when i'll be a little more grateful but at the mo i still want to do things and im not quite as delicate as he thinks.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> People keep saying to take it easy and rest but its so difficult to do when you have three young children & lots of pets that need looking after. My husband is being great and has actually given up work and said we can live on our saving for a while as he doesn't want me doing too much but Im not the sort of person who can just sit around doing nothing. Im sure there is going to be a time when i'll be a little more grateful but at the mo i still want to do things and im not quite as delicate as he thinks.


Just do whats best for you, if being busy helps then do that, but if you need help make sure your not to proud to admit it and reach out lol


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Im so glad it was'nt as bad as you expected  as WL said you do want you want just dont over do it or we shall wag fingers at you  xxx


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Glad you've got the first hurdle over with you take care of yourself.Suexxxx


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm glad it wasn't as bad as you thought it was going to be. The cooling cap sounds very uncomfortable though.

You sound so calm, I think you're incredibly brave, even if you don't feel like you are yourself.

Have you contacted Macmillan? I'm guessing you have, but just in case, it's worth scoping out the care and support available.

Do you think fruit smoothies would be easier to eat? You could slip in a few other ingredients that way as well- carrots or vitamins.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Great news that you've had your first chemo and now you know what to expect on future visits.  Also glad that the anti sickness drugs have helped, I thought they would as I have seen people sitting on their beds with their drip up, covered with it's black protective bag just chatting to each other and thought how very brave they were. They have said how good the drugs were and what has amazed me is they are always so positive, I have never seen anyone in tears, though I am sure they must have their moments.

Poor hubby and his choc cake, lol - how do they always manage to get it wrong  still as you say at least the children get some!
I think it's a good idea that you're being genetically tested especially as you have a daughter. I also wonder if men are at risk as have seen programmes on breast cancer in men, worth asking eh? 

As hubby is taking time off to help you do you know if he can claim an allowance of any kind? I don't suppose it would be for much but i'd ask the citizens advice bureau just in case you're missing out. I know from patients that if you get incapacity benefit you don't qualify for free prescriptions, dental treatment or glasses etc. which I always find incredible as you qualify if you get job seekers allowance or income support. Do find out if you are eligible for benefits to help you in any case, even a Macmillan nurse may know about this.

Well done on your first session and keep us informed how you get on, don't forget to have a moan here if you feel like it cos we're all here to listen and we all care. 

Freda xxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

glad your getting there hun remember your strong (((hugs))


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

My lil Babies said:


> I was thinking of deleting my account a short while ago but have decided to stay as I have made some good friends on here.
> 
> A few weeks ago I was diagnosed with Breast Cancer - although I had symptoms months ago I was too scared to go to the docs about it. We have a strong family history of it and I had no doubt that it was Cancer but kept it to myself. I wish I did something sooner & its thanks to Eastenders Tanya that I decided to finally go.
> 
> ...


don't worry about your hair, it will grow back. Just think of all the things you can do with it as it grows back in!  until then you have your wig to play with and scarfs and hats to dress yourself up with.
Personally, if it started falling out, i'd shave it all off.. cos then I'D BE IN CONTROL and not the 'hair'. but that's just me, i wouldn't want to spend my time worrying that more is falling out, or that people will notice.. they WILL notice cos i'll look like a skinhead!.. where ARE my dungarees and bovvaboots...?
you never know you might have the luck my mate did.. she had intensive chemo and looked BETTER than me and i wasn't ill! kept her hair, didn't lose an ounce of weight, had NO problems eating or anything else.. and beat the bastard.

just remember it WILL grow back, you WILL be 'normal' again. no matter what happens with your body from now till you're better. you're still you.

try not to worry, think positively about getting better and try not to dwell on how you look and how that will or won't change.

focus on getting better and staying as healthy as you can while you beat this.

good luck.. not that you need it


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks again, I'm so glad I didn't delete my account as out of everyone I know its you lot that have cheered me up and I don't even know any of you personally.

I'm not so worrid about my hair now. It did bother me that it will probably fall out but it aint the end of the world...thats 21st December I believe:laugh:.

Malmum you are so right. Everyone having the Chemo looked so happy and were just talking about normal everyday things, Even I was in a strangely good mood. it must of been all the positive energy coming from everyone else there but I ain't the sort of person who usually shows how I'm really feeling. I can't cry in front of people about anything which sometimes leaves people thinking I don't care. I don't cry at funerals, when pets die, when things go generally bad IF there are people about. I can only cry when I'm on my own and so at night after my husband goes to bed (im sleeping downstairs on the sofa as its more comfy than our bed.) thats when I have a good cry but im crying less as I keep thinking, Yeah its bad but there are other people in far worse situations than me and if they can be happy I can too.

I don't really know what benefits we can get, We haven't really looked into it tbh but I have a feeling you have to be not working for 3 months before you can apply for Disability Allowance or whatever its called and show that it could be a further 6 months after that you can't work, which it is likely to be because of me needing the ops after as well. so I might go and see if we might be entitled to it. I was given a £200 cheque through the post though by a local Cancer research charity to help with some expenses because I had given up work. I didn't apply for it but on the letter it said the breast care nurse had arranged for me to have it so ill have to thank her when I see her next at the hospital as I didn't know anything about it. Mabe she did say but I just don't remember. 

I have been feeling a lot better today. No sickness, Only felt tired when I first woke up, although I did have a heavy feeling on my chest at first. Holly, Chaos & Shadow had decided to join me on the sofa while I slept and had led right ontop of me. They never do that, not all together anyway. I wouldnt mind so much if they were little dogs but they weigh 113KG between them


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwww bless your lovely pups looking after you so well  glad your sounding cheerful & not feeling to bad to. You could look here Financial support - Macmillan Cancer Support they sorted everything out for my friend who is going through the same sort of thing at the mo  they are excellent & will save you phoneing the DWP which is a job in its self  hope your quilt is a bit lighter tomorrow   xxx


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww so so sorry to hear you are going through this.

Keep positive, its hard I know but you WILL get there.

Very best wishes coming your way x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, I have just read this thread from start to finish.

First, I am so sorry you are going through this.
Second, your last post is inspiring.

I am happy that you are starting to cope with the situation (like you have any choice), but you seem so much more positive than your first post, so that can only be a good thing.

Keep strong, I have read previous posts by you, and you come across as strong, but as you have said, you are quite a closed book. If you want to let go in front of someone just do it.

You lovely doggies know their mum needs them, so are there for you in the way they know how - shame they dont realise they aint little 

I wish you the very very best, and am sending healing vibes your way. And if you lose your hair, get as many outrageous wigs as you like to try different styles and colours - make sure you post pics though 

My cousin was 16 when she had chemo and she finally decided to shave hers off, because it was so fine and matted she had enough of it. When she finished her chemo and it grew back she had amazingly thick hair which she loves 

Also my son is hairdresser so I can ask him if he has any tips for you if you want me to.

Sending lots of love and hugs to you, and your family xxx

Edited to say - this link might help http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTa...itsAndOtherSupport/Disabledpeople/DG_10011816
and http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTa...sAndOtherSupport/Caringforsomeone/DG_10012525


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

Feeling really crap this morning after feeling pretty much normal since my Chemo started. Woke up feeling totally unmotivated. Just finally dragged myself into the shower and as I was washing my hair lots of hair came out in my hands . My hair is pretty thick so its not noticeable and I still might not lose much if I carry on with the cap but I'm thinking of giving the cap a miss as my head is feeling really sensitive and with my next lot of Chemo tomorrow I don't think my head is going to handle the cap this time around. Just feeling really down in the dumps again.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Massive, massive hugs to you. You're bound to have bad days and you are allowed to feel down, I even we don't know you personally we are here for you to share your feelings and thoughts.

I can't say anything to make you feel better but we are thinking of you - you are a stong, brave person. Take care xx


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear you're having a bad day  Hope you start feeling more upbeat again soon... hugs...


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> Feeling really crap this morning after feeling pretty much normal since my Chemo started. Woke up feeling totally unmotivated. Just finally dragged myself into the shower and as I was washing my hair lots of hair came out in my hands . My hair is pretty thick so its not noticeable and I still might not lose much if I carry on with the cap but I'm thinking of giving the cap a miss as my head is feeling really sensitive and with my next lot of Chemo tomorrow I don't think my head is going to handle the cap this time around. Just feeling really down in the dumps again.


You can and you will get through it tomorrow..you may not feel like it but you will be amazed by your own strength because you have to do it no matter how poorly you feel..you have to get better! 
Sending all my positive vibes to you today x


----------



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

This thread has given me goosebumps and made me tear up! I'm sitting here wondering how I'm going to manage with no money this week, and here's you going through this absolute torment. I'm so sorry you're having to deal with it, and I do hope that things get a little better for you as it goes along. The treatment WILL work. You have too much to live for to be negative, I can sense it. 

Good luck with your treatment honey, stay positive. Take the bad days on the chin and allow yourself to rest and recuperate as you feel its needed. 

Sending you positive thoughts and much love. xxx


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just came across this thread for the first time. I'm sorry to hear you've been diagnosed with cancer and that you're having a bad day today. Times like this really outline just how many of us have absolutely nothing to complain about (especially people on FB). 

I don't really know what else to say to you hun. Good luck for tomorrow, and I'll join Harley Bear in sending you all my positive vibes too. 

Take care.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Chin up it'll all be worth in the end. You do what you feel is right for you and what will make you feel better. If you can't face the cap don't have it, if your hair falls out, so it'll always grow back again and you can try all sorts of different wigs. Look at all the celebs that wear wigs, Katie Perry and the chief wig wearer must be Lady Gaga.

Don't let cancer take over your life, you take over cancer.

Sending my bestest wishes and healing thoughts, we're fighting it with you. xxx

Had to have a chuckle at Harley Bears typo 'nit' that's one thing you won't have to worry about catching off your kids, if your hair falls out.:huh:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> Chin up it'll all be worth in the end. You do what you feel is right for you and what will make you feel better. If you can't face the cap don't have it, if your hair falls out, so it'll always grow back again and you can try all sorts of different wigs. Look at all the celebs that wear wigs, Katie Perry and the chief wig wearer must be Lady Gaga.
> 
> Don't let cancer take over your life, you take over cancer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

((((((((((((((huge hugs)))))))))))))))) PJ is right you can have a different look for everyday with a wig  my friend called her's Brian :huh: :lol: her hair grew back better than it had ever been so try not to let it upset you but............. hope tomorrow is'nt to bad xxx


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

I just wanted to send you some well wishes and strength too.

Good luck for tomorrow - your strength comes across in your posts, so we know you can do it. All the best x


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Big ((hugs)) , I know hair is a important part of what we look like but it doesn't define us as a person  you will still be wonderful you without it ! I'm not sure i could handle a cold cap on my scalp it's bad enough when the shower shocks you with a cold rinse  Thinking of you x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

For tomorrow hun, good luck.



*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

aw thanks.

Well i'm considering shaving it off this evening as strands of hair have been flying off my head pretty much constantly today and finding it rather annoying. I'm actually amazed my hair doesnt look any different as so much has come out yet it doesn't look like any has. I also had the district nurse come around today to take blood for my white blood cell count & flush my line, she made me feel loads better. She told me one lady about my age had all her lovely straight dark hair fall out and it grew back grey and curly If that happens I'll just have to shave it all of again. Well I supose there is hair dye and straightners.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> aw thanks.
> 
> Well i'm considering shaving it off this evening as strands of hair have been flying off my head pretty much constantly today and finding it rather annoying. I'm actually amazed my hair doesnt look any different as so much has come out yet it doesn't look like any has. I also had the district nurse come around today to take blood for my white blood cell count & flush my line, she made me feel loads better. *She told me one lady about my age had all her lovely straight dark hair fall out and it grew back grey and curly:*eek: If that happens I'll just have to shave it all of again. Well I supose there is hair dye and straightners.


I thought you said she make's you feel better :w00t:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> aw thanks.
> 
> Well i'm considering shaving it off this evening as strands of hair have been flying off my head pretty much constantly today and finding it rather annoying. I'm actually amazed my hair doesnt look any different as so much has come out yet it doesn't look like any has. I also had the district nurse come around today to take blood for my white blood cell count & flush my line, she made me feel loads better. She told me one lady about my age had all her lovely straight dark hair fall out and it grew back grey and curly If that happens I'll just have to shave it all of again. Well I supose there is hair dye and straightners.


Ohhh bless ya! Lets hope you get your normal hair back and not a head full of pubes :w00t:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Im glad you sound a bit happier  I got my friend a couple of these, I was'nt sure  but she loved them, you might find one or to you like if you go commando :w00t:  xxx

"DOGS" Vetenary Surgery Hospital Clinic Vet Medic Scrub Theatre Hat Cap (T/B) | eBay


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Have just discovered this thread (better late than never!) and I have read it with a lump in my throat. I'm so sorry that you have had this diagnosis but glad you stayed on pf, just seeing the number of replies shows how many people care 

As for hair re-growth my friend had dead straight hair and hated it so much, hers grew back all wavy and she loves it!!

Good luck with all your treatment xxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Have only just come across this thread and am so sorry for what your going through. Were all here to lean on x
I reckon if need be as said you could rock some wigs or theres amazing scarfs available.. (have to laugh at head of pube :laugh)
Wishing you all the best and im so glad you decided to stay x


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

i too have just found this thread- and it's a heart wrenching one

however - you can kick it's butt and look fabulous doing it! 

take it easy on the bad days, and enjoy the laughs on the good days  everybody is rooting for you, and i know many people who have had chemo and are still walking with us today.

take care my lovely xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

I bought some head scarves and have had a go at trying to tie them and I can't and they look blimmin stupid. They are fitted with like a stretchy band to prevent slipping but I just cant work out how to tie the back of it. On the picture it looked really good. ah well practice will make perfect. it does say there are several ways to tie it but no instructions on how to do it. I should be getting my wig arrive tomorrow. I was going to go for a long one but aparently long ones don't last that well and can get friction frizz from rubbing on clothes so gone for a short style in a slightly lighter shade than my natural hair. It was quite expensive even at half price but i'd rather pay for a good wig than one that doesn't look natural. One of my friends on FB knows someone that cuts wigs also so she said if it needs adjusting to suit/frame face etc then she will give me her number and she will come to my house and shape it for me.

I have decided not to shave it. Being a bit of a wimp but the thought of doing that is scaring me a little. Think ill just pin it up and wear the wig over the top and let it fall out naturally.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> I bought some head scarves and have had a go at trying to tie them and I can't and they look blimmin stupid. They are fitted with like a stretchy band to prevent slipping but I just cant work out how to tie the back of it. On the picture it looked really good. ah well practice will make perfect. it does say there are several ways to tie it but no instructions on how to do it. I should be getting my wig arrive tomorrow. I was going to go for a long one but aparently long ones don't last that well and can get friction frizz from rubbing on clothes so gone for a short style in a slightly lighter shade than my natural hair. It was quite expensive even at half price but i'd rather pay for a good wig than one that doesn't look natural. One of my friends on FB knows someone that cuts wigs also so she said if it needs adjusting to suit/frame face etc then she will give me her number and she will come to my house and shape it for me.
> 
> I have decided not to shave it. Being a bit of a wimp but the thought of doing that is scaring me a little. Think ill just pin it up and wear the wig over the top and let it fall out naturally.


Don't suppose you are anywhere near Manchester? Christies Hospital has all manner of wig workshops, scarf tying sessions etc - or they did a few years back when a friend of mine needed to use their services.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Oh bless you  Can't imagine what you are going through right now! I hope everything goes well for you xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Don't suppose you are anywhere near Manchester? Christies Hospital has all manner of wig workshops, scarf tying sessions etc - or they did a few years back when a friend of mine needed to use their services.


Nope no where near. I'm in Reading Berkshire. But thanks anyway


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> Nope no where near. I'm in Reading Berkshire. But thanks anyway


Didn't think you were but it was just a shot!! My friend actually abandoned her wigs and headscarves after a short amount of time as she felt as if she wasn't her and they could be fiddly amongst other reasons - she didn't let hair or lack of define her and was very pleasantly surprised at the reaction she got from people.

My Mum had chemo and didn't loose her hair, but new hair growth did grow through a different texture!

Whatever you do I am sure will be the best for you xxx.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Well i'm shaving my hair off tonight. It's driving me crazy. Can't even have a cup of tea without hair falling into it. Got my wig but not liking it too much. The colour is so much lighter than I thought it was going to be. My husband likes it but he'd say that even if I had a bin bag on my head so asked the kids. You look like Nanny they replied. Great :lol:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

That must be tough!

At least the kids are keeping things normal


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I know this isnt suppose to be a funny thread but reading through some of the replies have had me in giggles...

Tying headscarves would be a disaster for me so I can sympathise with you on that and Im sorry but I did laugh when you said your kids said you looked like nanny..:blush:.

Nothing like kids to keep your feet on the ground is there?
I hope the wig soon feels more 'you' than ferret on the head stuff..:smile5:


Take care ((((hugs))))


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

I've not been on this forum much recently so have only just seen this thread, just wanted to send you some positive, healing vibes  Apparently the hair growing back a different texture & colour is quite common, my neighbour was diagnosed just before xmas 2010 & had treatment all last year, her hair was blonde & straight & it is growing back dark & curly!! She had quite a selection of wigs, one day I saw her walking her little boy into school & he was wearing a long blonde one too! Bless, kids are so funny. Best wishes to you xxx


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your news.

I have a very strong record of Cancer in my family as well. And it's constantly something at the back of my mind. But I know that medicine now day is amazing. You seem to be remaining fairly positive and I think that's what counts. Everyone here will lend an ear whenever it's needed to help support you as you overcome this horrible illness.

I would definately look at the genes test, it's something we as a family have gone through and I suppose luckily for me means I will be getting mamograms, endoscopy's and sigmoidoscopy's a lot earlier than most to check boob and bowels incase I have also inherited the disease - I don't look forward to being poked, prodded, and squashed frequently but needs must. 

Keep positive, and let us know if you need someone to let off steam too. You're an inspiration. ((Hugs))


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Just caught up on this thread, am thinking of you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Well I've done it and i'm surprised that it doesn't look nearly as bad as I thought it would. Its been shaved down to a grade two. I was expecting patches of hair to appear but it just looks thin rather than patchy. The wig feels much more comfortable now and as I can tape it with double sided tape, it doesn't feel as though its going to fly off my head. It felt a bit unsafe before. Im starting to get used to the lighter colour and my boys are even saying they like the wig as well now and its 'Not quite' like nanny's as hers has grey highlights instead of blonde:biggrin:. My daughter aged 4 wants to have new hair as well. Said she wants a pink one


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

I have only just read this thread and I just wanted to say how sorry I am for what you're going through. I do admire your strength though...a positive attitude makes a _huge_ difference in situations like this!! I'm sending my best wishes for a speedy recovery  xxx


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

This thread is an inspiration and Im sure there will be others who read this and think... if she can do it, I can too and they have gone off to get their worrying symptons checked out too! so feel proud of yourself for not deleting this account and having the courage to stand up and say I feel shite and wanted to give up... but instead I didnt, and look at me now....

I think I talk for the majority here when I say, we are all alongside you wanting the best for you and your family, some will offer words of wisdom or comfort, some will offer laughs to cheer you up, or deep and meanigful chats to help you understand things better.... some might be useless with words and hold you in their thoughts quietly without you even realising.
Some might even live close enough to offer more practical support should you ever need it and not be too proud to admit it 
Just soo glad you didnt delete us all  as Im sure there will be a fair few who have a lot to offer in the way of friendships, support, information and laughter! 

BEST OF LUCK! You will get through this and we are all wishing you and your family the best xXx


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks again everyone. Coming on here and reading your messages is really nice. I never thought I'd get so much support from a lot of people I don't even know. I don't know if I would of really left PF completely but I did feel like it at the time. I thought I wouldn't be in the mood to talk to people and thought if I mentioned what I was going through people might not want to hear it anyway.

I took The dogs out for a walk a short while ago on my own as needed to get out of the house ( I haven't done so for a little while as not been able to walk far without feeling really tired) and it was also the first time wearing my wig out. I felt so paranoid people would see it was a wig. I then bumped into a neighbour and she instantly commented on my hair on how nice it looked and loved the colour etc. I never told her it was a wig and i'm pretty sure she thought I had just cut and dyed my own hair so feeling a bit better wearing it now


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

my neighbour had a fab wig - i knew she was undergoing treatment, and when i saw her i thought she had treated herself to a new 'do' to give her a bit of a pick me up - she told me it was a wig and i wasn't sure if she was pulling my leg!! she told me she a couple of others but that was favourite - we joked she should get pink ones to shock people! lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> Thanks again everyone. Coming on here and reading your messages is really nice. I never thought I'd get so much support from a lot of people I don't even know. I don't know if I would of really left PF completely but I did feel like it at the time. I thought I wouldn't be in the mood to talk to people and thought if I mentioned what I was going through people might not want to hear it anyway.
> 
> I took The dogs out for a walk a short while ago on my own as needed to get out of the house ( I haven't done so for a little while as not been able to walk far without feeling really tired) and it was also the first time wearing my wig out. I felt so paranoid people would see it was a wig. I then bumped into a neighbour and she instantly commented on my hair on how nice it looked and loved the colour etc. I never told her it was a wig and i'm pretty sure she thought I had just cut and dyed my own hair so feeling a bit better wearing it now


There you go see, if you don't mention it then no one will ever know it is a wig, I have to hand it to you.....you are very strong coz I dont think I would even go out the front door, so WELL DONE you. Don't let this get you down okay, everyone in here will be here to chat and support you, no we dont know you personally but that isnt the point, the point is....we all come together at times like this  to help each other out when we have something like this happen. Dont ever sit at home and ponder and get depressed, come on here and chat to us all okay. I wish you all the very very best and hope you get on top of this. Good Luck, sending hugs to you (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> There you go see, if you don't mention it then no one will ever know it is a wig, I have to hand it to you.....you are very strong coz I dont think I would even go out the front door, so WELL DONE you. Don't let this get you down okay, everyone in here will be here to chat and support you, no we dont know you personally but that isnt the point, the point is....we all come together at times like this  to help each other out when we have something like this happen. Dont ever sit at home and ponder and get depressed, come on here and chat to us all okay. I wish you all the very very best and hope you get on top of this. Good Luck, sending hugs to you (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))


couldn't have said it better myself  xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> Thanks again everyone. Coming on here and reading your messages is really nice. I never thought I'd get so much support from a lot of people I don't even know. I don't know if I would of really left PF completely but I did feel like it at the time. I thought I wouldn't be in the mood to talk to people and thought if I mentioned what I was going through people might not want to hear it anyway.
> 
> I took The dogs out for a walk a short while ago on my own as needed to get out of the house ( I haven't done so for a little while as not been able to walk far without feeling really tired) and it was also the first time wearing my wig out. I felt so paranoid people would see it was a wig. I then bumped into a neighbour and she instantly commented on my hair on how nice it looked and loved the colour etc. I never told her it was a wig and i'm pretty sure she thought I had just cut and dyed my own hair so feeling a bit better wearing it now


I know we are mainly just raving lunatics besotted by our common interest in pets (well just dogs for me as I only look in dog chat mainly) who all post random posts on a forum.... but in reality we are all a somebody.....

Me, well I am a young Mom, who sits at her desk with dogs at my feet and Children nagging me for pennies for the ice cream man who insists on selling ice creams in winter 
I come to chat in pet forums, when I have something that I think is fantastic to share and everyone will ofcourse be totally interested in what ever I have to say  or I come on here to pass the time when I have little to do and time to waste.

I have a heart, I have feelings and when I see someone with a stretched out hand (even if it is a virtual one) I am more than willing to reach out and grab that hand, hopefully I can make a tiny difference to that person.
Because one day it might be me who is stretching out, and I know how shitty I would feel if no one grabbed my hand when I needed them too..... and theres no way Id want another young Mom to feel that shitty !!!

.... and I imagine most the people who have surprised you in their replies are all the same ... just average happy helpful people sat at their desk with the mundane things whirling around them... hoping they can make a small difference and give you a smile too 

Really pleased to hear about your dog walk too and that you are clearly wearing your wig with such style that people think its your hair!!! 

To be honest tho, I wouldnt be worried about peoples reactions, because you cant control those... but more so worried about a strong gust of wind  I saw a wig in a tree once.... just make sure you put on extra tape for the stronger winds!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Take care and we send you lots of love...my mother-in-law had it too...over thirty years ago... and she is still going strong...I have many friends who had to go through the treatment ..but all is well now...hair grows back even stronger and scars are barely visible...big hug!...xxx


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

sailor said:


> This thread is an inspiration and Im sure there will be others who read this and think... if she can do it, I can too and they have gone off to get their worrying symptons checked out too! so feel proud of yourself for not deleting this account and having the courage to stand up and say I feel shite and wanted to give up... but instead I didnt, and look at me now....


This is spot on!...you are an inspiration and will probably never know just how many people you have helped by sharing your experience, I applaud your courage and bravery.

I wish you all the very best of luck and sending positive vibes your way...you will get through this, hugs to you and yours.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

Thought I'd just give a little update. Think this thread has become a sort of Diary for me anyway.

Well on wednesday I was invited to the hospital to have a look at the NHS wigs. I wasn't going to go but thought I had nothing to lose anyway. So glad I did. I found the perfect Wig and its actually better than my posh expensive one that I now wish I hadn't bought. I was told I had to pay £62 and the hospital will pay for the rest which I was happy to do. Its a lovely red/brown shoulder length style with a side fringe and is much more me. The fit is amazing as well. Really snug and Don't feel the need to use tape to keep it secure.

Today another side effect of Chemo is starting to show. I thought losing my hair was bad enough - Now two of my fingernails are turning black . Just googled and it said nails turning black and falling off is another side effect of the type of chemo im on. I wasn't told this just that they could become a bit ridged & weak and lift slightly. They are beginning to hurt as well like ive trapped my two fingers in a door. Im praying they don't completely go black and fall off but it looks as though it _can_ happen. I'd rather have no hair forever than my nails to fall off


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Glad you found a wig you like and its great they pay most the cost! Your nails wont be like that forever they will grow back once the treatment is over x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

That sounds very painful I do hope they dont get to bad, & the after affects of the chemo are very tempoary, glad to hear you have another hair style though


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

My lil Babies said:


> Thought I'd just give a little update. Think this thread has become a sort of Diary for me anyway.
> 
> Well on wednesday I was invited to the hospital to have a look at the NHS wigs. I wasn't going to go but thought I had nothing to lose anyway. So glad I did. I found the perfect Wig and its actually better than my posh expensive one that I now wish I hadn't bought. I was told I had to pay £62 and the hospital will pay for the rest which I was happy to do. Its a lovely red/brown shoulder length style with a side fringe and is much more me. The fit is amazing as well. Really snug and Don't feel the need to use tape to keep it secure.
> 
> Today another side effect of Chemo is starting to show. I thought losing my hair was bad enough - Now two of my fingernails are turning black . Just googled and it said nails turning black and falling off is another side effect of the type of chemo im on. I wasn't told this just that they could become a bit ridged & weak and lift slightly. They are beginning to hurt as well like ive trapped my two fingers in a door. Im praying they don't completely go black and fall off but it looks as though it _can_ happen. I'd rather have no hair forever than my nails to fall off


I'm pleased to hear that you now have a wig you feel more comfortable with...and the colour sounds lovely! 

I know you're probably going to think this is very easy for me to say and I know I'm not where you are right now but please try not to worry too much about your nails, they're just silly little things we have on the end of our fingers that will grow back and they don't really matter...what matters is that you are surrounded by love and support, that you stay positive and get through this...because you will, with or without your nails....pah nails who needs 'em anyway! 

Sending a ((hug))


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Your new hair do sound's very nice  but ouchy on the finger nails  How long is the chemo for ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Well the good news is my nails haven't gone completely black and fallen off. They are just a nasty shade of grey (only two nails the rest are fine.) The bad news is they are likely to get worse in my 4th treatment in 3 weeks time as i'm changing from FEC (last treatment was today) to Docetaxel.

The nurse told me I shouldn't get any sickness with Docetaxel but I will become Very tired (so tired that I probably won't want to go out of the house at all) She also said I need to get myself a good hand cream (the docs should be able to prescribe me one) as the skin around my nails will become sore. She also said to paint my nails in a dark colour as they are going to look awful and may discolour further and lift from the nail bed. She said they may split as well and the nail colour will help to discuise this.

I don't usually wear nail polish so they will probably look manky anyway as I can't see myself painting them too neatly. I have the most unsteady hands lol

If in a few weeks time i'm not around it is probably because i'm so tired from the new chemo drug and spending most of my time in bed asleep rather than being on here but hopefully i'm not too bad.
I was told the FEC would make me feel sick, drained of energy etc and I really haven't felt that bad so heres hoping the next treatment aint as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> Your new hair do sound's very nice  but ouchy on the finger nails  How long is the chemo for ?


i'm almost half way through on the chemo. Just had my 3rd treatment today. I have another 3 to go, 3 weeks apart from each other. Can't wait for the Chemo to be over but unfortunatly the Chemo is only the start of my treatment.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Well you take care of yourself and just do as much as you feel able to. We will be thinking of you and you can just update us when you want.

Fingers crossed you won't be as bad as the nurse has said and that is worse case scenario. Look after yourself x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

The nurse probably tells you the worst you can feel, so hopefully you wont be as bad as you _could_ be.

Why dont you treat yourself to a manicure, see it as a half way there treat 

Or just get a big bottle of remover and let your OH and kids have a go? I am useless at painting my nails too, which is why I never do it!

I hope the next lot of chemo goes well for you, and the side effects arent as bad as they might be. xx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

My SIL has just started doing shellac nail's , it's painted on your own nails but last for weeks with no chipping, it might be worth seeing if you can get that done  

Thinking of you x


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

My lil Babies said:


> Well the good news is my nails haven't gone completely black and fallen off. They are just a nasty shade of grey (only two nails the rest are fine.) The bad news is they are likely to get worse in my 4th treatment in 3 weeks time as i'm changing from FEC (last treatment was today) to Docetaxel.
> 
> The nurse told me I shouldn't get any sickness with Docetaxel but I will become Very tired (so tired that I probably won't want to go out of the house at all) She also said I need to get myself a good hand cream (the docs should be able to prescribe me one) as the skin around my nails will become sore. She also said to paint my nails in a dark colour as they are going to look awful and may discolour further and lift from the nail bed. She said they may split as well and the nail colour will help to discuise this.
> 
> ...


Oh hun! HUGE HUGS! i feel sooo bad i have not kept on top of your thread  
YOU are an inspiration hun! i am lost for words at the mo, so just sending HUGS xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Ah forgot to mention two weeks ago I went for a bone scan as well. All came back clear. The week waiting for the results was awful but the relief I felt when told They found nothing of concern on the bone scan was great. 

I also have to have a CT scan on the 22nd. I'm not looking forward to this as told the drink that is given to me one hour before hand is disgusting but has to be drank. Hopefully this one comes back ok as well but i'm sure the waiting for the results will have me on edge again. I'll just have to make sure my mind is kept busy so I don't think about it too much.

I just want to say also If anyone doesn't feel confortable about replying then please don't worry as i'm now writing this more as a diary but obviously if you want to then I don't mind. 

Sometimes writing things down makes me feel better and I can say things that I might not be able to say to anyone in person including family and friends. I'm not really a person that can show how i'm really feeling to people and I often feel awkward when people get upset when I tell them whats happening with my treatment or whats probably going to be happening later on in the year. 

My family, particually my sisters are the complete opposite to me and they get very teary eyed and look sad when I tell them things and I don't quite know how to respond to it. I usually just end up changing the subject with something more cheery.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Dont worry about the drink!! Its not the most appetising thing, but it isnt disgusting!
I was more worried about having a wee (I am not know as the wee monster for nothing :blush: ), but you can have a wee whenever you like 

_Great_ news on your bone scan too :thumbup:

Gotta agree though, its the waiting for results that does your head in


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh my I'm so glad for the positives you have had and the way you are handling it is wonderful. :thumbsup: Having spoken to people with cancer on the wards I am always god smacked at how they find they are unable to talk about their condition with family and friends, it's like they have to pretend it doesn't exist!
It's so awful how some feel uncomfortable just talking about or listening to someone talk about cancer, you need to be able to talk about it and I just wish people understood that if the person with the condition is comfortable talking about it then so should they be. I am sorry to sound harsh but it does rile me how people can put their own feelings above that of the "patient" and some I have spoken to feel so alone with their condition because of this - very sad indeed and makes me a little angry TBH. 

I did see your post about your wig and meant to reply but was on my phone and make sooo many typo's that I end up wanting to throw it, lol but I was so glad you got on well with it. It's just a temporary thing and will come back just the same as before, in fact some have said their hair has been thicker.

Don't worry about the scan and the drink it's not as bad as some say and everyone's different, some hate it and some think there's nothing to it, either way it's just a drink and soon goes down. I remember when I had kidney x rays many years ago and you have to have a clear bowel in order to see all the "tubes" and I had to drink 60mls of caster oil, God that was vile and worked almost immediately  but each time I didn't even think of it and gulped it down as fast as I could because sipping would have been torture, lol!

Good luck with your scan, you are an inspiration and I'm sure this thread will help many people in the future. Keep posting cos we all want to know how it's going and celebrate when you eventually get the all clear. Who knows even I may have a few tipples on that day. :w00t: xxxx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

My lil Babies said:


> Ah forgot to mention two weeks ago I went for a bone scan as well. All came back clear. The week waiting for the results was awful but the relief I felt when told They found nothing of concern on the bone scan was great.
> 
> I also have to have a CT scan on the 22nd. I'm not looking forward to this as told the drink that is given to me one hour before hand is disgusting but has to be drank. Hopefully this one comes back ok as well but i'm sure the waiting for the results will have me on edge again. I'll just have to make sure my mind is kept busy so I don't think about it too much.
> 
> ...


GREAT news on the bone scan hun! POSITIVE VIBES your CT scan comes back ALL CLEAR to hun! your right it is a little easer to talk to peeps other than family, i find with family you tend to guard your words, as you so wish not to upset them and then see the look in their faces  it's unbearable sometimes. Sorry hun am not much help  i don't seam to be able to find the words 2-night........GOOD LUCK HUN!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Great new about the bone thing sound positive and you are super brave hun and don't worry about the drink just think of chocolate to have for after it get a nice huge bar it will make the drink a distant memory  ((((((((hugs)))))) good luck


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Great news about your bone scan Hoping the CT scan comes back showing nothing either. Keep positive. Thinking of you. Best wishes Jo x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Have just read this thread....with tears in my eyes for how brave you are being -lots of luck with your treatment and im really glad you have chosen to stay and confide in people here on PF - I can say lots of negatives about PF but the one huge positive is that if you need support the people here are amazing - it does sometimes help to confide in people you dont know much and dont see because you can talk about things without worrying about what they are thinking or feeling so its great you can use this thread as a form of diary to log your thoughts ....thinking of you big hugs ((())) xxx


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i have literary just sat here and read this entire thread!!! i am amazed at your strength and willpower and im really happy that your doing well  sending lots of hugs ad positive vibes xx


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

I really really admire how strong you are, and how well you appear to be dealing with everything that's being thrown at you. 

Loads and loads of luck with the further tests being carried out!! xxx


----------



## Angel pedigrees (Feb 2, 2012)

So sad to read this, i wish you all the luck in the world and by the sounds of things im sure you will get through what the weeks ahead throw at you.

Sending you all my love, stay strong xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Got my CT scan at 2.45pm today and then US Breast scan next tuesday to see if the Chemo has been working and shrunk the tumour. Another week of waiting for results plus haven't been feeling good at all this week. Been led on the sofa for practically 2 days only getting up occasionally, as keep feeling sick. 

This is the worse I've felt since the Chemo started and just feeling really down, mabe i'll be feeling better once all these tests and results are out of the way. Hope so, hate feeling like this


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

sending lots of hugs and purrs x you are doing so well!!!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry you are feeling sick and tired, but that's the chemo fighting with that nasty tumour and shrinking the little bugger. Big hugs to you. Thinking of you.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sending lots of positive vibes that your results are showing progress...it must be so hard for you ......hugs ((()))) xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlily said:


>


Awww that is so lovely :crying:xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hope your feeling a bit brighter soon & have some good news with the results, its a right pain haveing to wait but will keep everything crossed here  xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

Going up to the Hospital in 15 minutes to have a ultra sound scan to see if the tumour has shrunk and possibly be getting results from the CT scan from last week. Really nervous. Hoping I'm going to get some good news and CT scan is all ok and that the tumour has decreased in size.

Will let you all know later how I get on xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Good luck!! got everything crossed for you ! xx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> Going up to the Hospital in 15 minutes to have a ultra sound scan to see if the tumour has shrunk and possibly be getting results from the CT scan from last week. Really nervous. Hoping I'm going to get some good news and CT scan is all ok and that the tumour has decreased in size.
> 
> Will let you all know later how I get on xx


Everything crossed that you get some good news today xxx


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

Good luck...I do hope you get positive news, my fingers are crossed for you.

You are so brave and such an inspiration, sending a hug


----------



## Tallyho (Feb 18, 2012)

Who cares if you loose your hair, if it means you have many more years to come then so be it, stay strong , will be thinking of you x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Got everything crossed that it's gonna to be good news. xxxx


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I have only just come across this post.I hope you get good results today and begin to feel positive again. All the best wishes in the world to you

Barbara


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Thinking of you hun, everything crossed for good news today x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything crossed here for you to have some good news today  xxx


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Thinking of you and praying for good news today. Am also repping you for bravery (as paltry as this may be) Your posts really are an inspiration to us all xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hiya, have only just saw and read through posts, all my thoughts are with you and hope all good for you xxx

Keep positive xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi,i only just come across this thread and i'm so sorry to hear of what you are going through...you are not alone tho 
I was diagnosed with cervical cancer before christmas and have endured my first round of chemo...and yep my hair is falling out terrible,but you have to keep thinking that the hell you are going through with treatment etc..it's all for a good reason and i know while ever i'm feeling this pain i'm alive!!!
It's hard to stay strong at times and your life and body feels like it's not your own anymore but grab all the support available and don't give up on hope 
Good luck today,i will be thinking about you xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hoping your trip has brought you some good positive news hun.

Got everything crossed for you here.

Big hugs for continuing to be so brave. You are a star.

xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

Just got back from the hospital. I still don't know anything and told I will get a call probably next week to let me know about the ultra sound scan. I thought they would be able to tell straight away but the person doing the scan said the figures etc will be sent onto my consultant who will then call me. 

Can't understand why it takes a week when its all in the same hospital, mabe they have to make an appointment for me but wasn't made clear and I didn't think to ask at the time.

I was told to call my GP about the CT scan results in two days time.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> Just got back from the hospital. I still don't know anything and told I will get a call probably next week to let me know about the ultra sound scan. I thought they would be able to tell straight away but the person doing the scan said the figures etc will be sent onto my consultant who will then call me.
> 
> Can't understand why it takes a week when its all in the same hospital, mabe they have to make an appointment for me but wasn't made clear and I didn't think to ask at the time.
> 
> I was told to call my GP about the CT scan results in two days time.


Oh thats just ridiculous! I was having the same trouble getting results from the hospital, no one would tell me over the phone or make me an appointment..i had to wait 10 weeks for a letter to be sent to my gp..i think they drag their feet on purpose and dont realise how much stress they cause making you wait!

Ill keep hoping that no news is good news xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

No news is *good* news. 

I know how frustrating and stressful it must be, but keep telling yourself the above quote.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

harley bear said:


> Oh thats just ridiculous! I was having the same trouble getting results from the hospital, no one would tell me over the phone or make me an appointment..i had to wait 10 weeks for a letter to be sent to my gp..i think they drag their feet on purpose and dont realise how much stress they cause making you wait!
> 
> Ill keep hoping that no news is good news xx


Thank you. The worst parts is deffinately the waiting. I was so hoping I would know. As it is the Bone scan & CT scan were supose to of been done at the beginning of January and it was only when I enquired about why I still hadsn't heard anything that they suddenly got the bone scan done the follwing week and gave me the appointment for the CT scan for last week.

The ultra sound was supose to of been done just before my 3rd Chemo but no appointment was made for me and again I had to chase them up about it last week to get the appontment for today. The communication at the hospital is terrible. I expect I will have to phone them next week rather than the other way around.

I shouldn't moan too much though and glad we have the NHS. One nurse told me that each of my chemo sessions cost £1800  Was so shocked when she said that. I had no idea it was so expensive and that the injection I have the day after chemo to boast my white blood cells cost £800 and is a fairly new thing and a few years ago the injection wasn't actually available on the NHS even though they knew it could save lives and make people not feel so ill.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh spots  I suppose its better for your consultant to check them over 1st but  everything still crossed here for good news very, very soon  xxx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> Thank you. The worst parts is deffinately the waiting. I was so hoping I would know. As it is the Bone scan & CT scan were supose to of been done at the beginning of January and it was only when I enquired about why I still hadsn't heard anything that they suddenly got the bone scan done the follwing week and gave me the appointment for the CT scan for last week.
> 
> The ultra sound was supose to of been done just before my 3rd Chemo but no appointment was made for me and again I had to chase them up about it last week to get the appontment for today. The communication at the hospital is terrible. I expect I will have to phone them next week rather than the other way around.
> 
> I shouldn't moan too much though and glad we have the NHS. One nurse told me that each of my chemo sessions cost £1800  Was so shocked when she said that. I had no idea it was so expensive and that the injection I have the day after chemo to boast my white blood cells cost £800 and is a fairly new thing and a few years ago the injection wasn't actually available on the NHS even though they knew it could save lives and make people not feel so ill.


Crikey you must be so frustrated! i dont know why they drag their feet so much when peoples lives depend on it.
You are right though, we are lucky to have the nhs, although for some its useless if your in the wrong post code.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats a bugger but keep positive xxx


----------



## andrea12 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello........sorry to hear about your situation.I thought I'd reply as i have been through B cancer with lymph node affected and had to have 4 months chemo& radiotherapy. That was 4 years ago. It wasn't easy and yes I lost my hair but the treatment saved my life and made me a stronger person! 

I have a labrador and thought of giving her up at the time/but we got through it . I wish you all the best......Andrea


----------



## Franklin (Jun 9, 2009)

Heya 

Haven't read all of the thread but hope you are doing ok with the chemo.

I see you've had some low points... I've found this too, I was relatively ok on chemo cycle 2, 3 and 4 but for me the 5th one was a real toughie. But, now I have just 1 more to go and although I think this one will be a toughie too, the feeling that the worst bit of treatment will soon be over is really spurring me on.

You will be at the same point soon hun. And try not to worry about the surgery either, I have found chemo the worst thing so far, I had 3 ops and none of them were bad, only took 3 paracetamol for pain relief through the whole surgery/recovery period. If you want any advice on that nearer the time pls do send me a pm. Admittedly I haven't had recon yet so can't comment on that.

I too had a real low point a few months after diagnosis, once the initial shock had worn off I started to become very scared and read some really scary stuff on the internet, whatever you do, don't use google, keep to the recognised sites like breast cancer care, macmillan and cancer research for info. But even then remember all the info that is written is not specific to you so try not to let it scare you (it did me!!)

So I am now 8 months on from diagnosis and although I have been terrified at times I have now got my head round things a bit better and I'm sure you will get here too... life has started to feel more normal and I have adapted to a 'new normal'. Lots of good things have happened too, I have got in touch and spent more time with a lot of friends who I had drifted from. 

Anyway enough of my ramblings

Take care


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

I've just had my 4th lot of Chemo today. It was supposed to be yesterday but after waiting for 2 hours just for the consultation I was then told the wait upstairs for chemo was long and there were 38 people still waiting to go in and have their treatment so was asked if I minded coming back today. I only live a short distance from the hospital so was no bother. 

I have got all my test results back. All test results are good. Nodes, Bone & CT scan clear so definitely has not spread anywhere else. US scan shows the Chemo is working and the tumours are shrinking in size. I have to have another US scan after treatment 5 to just check the new drugs are working as well 

I don't feel too bad at the moment but have been told the side effects of this new drug is usually a lot worse than the first. 

Franklin tbh I haven't read too much as I get scared of reading what can happen. The only things I know is what I have been told at my consultations & from the breast care & chemo nurses. I know your not supposed to eat certain things etc as others have said so in the waiting rooms but when I mentioned it to the nurse she said eat what you like. Your taste buds will change and you might not fancy what you usually eat but fancy the forbidden stuff, If you want it, eat it, as its better to eat something than nothing but if I want dairy or red meat to only eat small amounts and occasionally. 

I know what you mean about catching up with friends. My best mate from school who I haven't seen since I was 14 (nearly 17 years ago) as she moved hundreds of miles away has said Do I mind her driving down to see me as she would like to catch up properly rather than just talking over the net. I've also noticed some old friends have just started talking to me to just to be nosey and find out what is happening. I'm pretty good at recognising who is genuine and who is not. I have heard some awful rumours from other people, Things I didn't know about myself but should. Chinese whisper gone badly wrong or they have made things up to make the story sound more interesting.:mad5:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> I've just had my 4th lot of Chemo today. It was supposed to be yesterday but after waiting for 2 hours just for the consultation I was then told the wait upstairs for chemo was long and there were 38 people still waiting to go in and have their treatment so was asked if I minded coming back today. I only live a short distance from the hospital so was no bother.
> 
> I have got all my test results back. All test results are good. Nodes, Bone & CT scan clear so definitely has not spread anywhere else. US scan shows the Chemo is working and the tumours are shrinking in size. I have to have another US scan after treatment 5 to just check the new drugs are working as well
> 
> ...


Well you couldnt have asked for better news!!! So pleased for you i hope the tumour continues to shrink and you can beat this bloody horrible thing altogether! You go girl!


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Best of luck to you. Xx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

That's great new's that everything seems to be going to plan (touches wood ) 

With the world of FB and so on it's so easy to get half a story and start having a nosy around for the other half :skep:  The one's who matter will know what's going on already


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Brilliant news!! really pleased for you  stay strong and dont listen to the gossipers they have obviously got nothing better to do  xxx


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

My lil Babies said:


> I was thinking of deleting my account a short while ago but have decided to stay as I have made some good friends on here.
> 
> A few weeks ago I was diagnosed with Breast Cancer - although I had symptoms months ago I was too scared to go to the docs about it. We have a strong family history of it and I had no doubt that it was Cancer but kept it to myself. I wish I did something sooner & its thanks to Eastenders Tanya that I decided to finally go.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear your news. Please stay on here where people can hopefully give you support and you have somewhere to vent.

I think you are so brave dealing with this, I hope things really get better for you. As for feeling sorry for yourself? who wouldnt? I think you are probably stronger than you think. Sending you lots of positive vibes,I hope you are getting really well looked after.

Izzie


----------



## Franklin (Jun 9, 2009)

So so glad you got good news from the tests, such a big relief for you.

I hope you are finding this chemo cycle ok.

I've heard the same about eating. Tbh the problem is research into diet and whether certain foodstuffs cause breast cancer is really difficult as there's so many variables to consider.

What I have done is eat whatever I like during my bad week, as like the nurse says anything is better than nothing. Then I try to eat better in the 2 following weeks and will continue this when chemo is done.

Most of all I have tried to reduce the amount of processed food I eat, and red meat too. I still have quite a bit of dairy but have switched to organic. I'm on quite a budget but have managed to swap to organic by looking out for offers and have occasional red meat as a treat.

I have loads more info if you want it that I researched on diet (nothing scary hun!) but I won't fill up your thread with it....

Take care xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

That news is fab and was so good to read and must have been so amazing for you to have heard its shrinking

I can only echo what harley bear has said

Hugs to you xxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So glad to hear the results from your scans were so positive. We are so proud of you and how you are coping.  Sending love and best wishes to you. xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thats wonderful news :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: well done you xxx


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Somedays you are going to feel up for walks,maybe not very far but a little stroll to the end of the road and back is ok. 
As for the hair, you can look at this in many ways -
You will save a fortune on hairdressers/colouring
It will allow you to think about a new style, I know a woman near her 60s that's been through what you're about to go through, she adores her new short hairstyle and regularly gels it spikey, after years off wearing her hair "dignified" she's now gone punk. :biggrin:
There are some fab fab wigs out there and if you don't fancy that there are many ways in which you can wear scarfs and hats. 
If we get a nice spring/summer you can always choose to go bear headed, as you're going to get through this and be proud about it.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh wow :thumbup1: I am sooo pleased for you with your test results. Way to go girl and beat this friggin curse! The hospital here are fantastic and I have an interview on Tuesday to join the chemo unit here as a health care assistant. Would love the job and was so looking forward to it as have worked there before but my little Britches has become ill and if it's Cushings will need close monitoring for six months so don't feel able to leave her alone while we are all at work, even though it is only for 22 hours a week. 

So very pleased for you though and well done for being so strong and inspirational - what a star! 

"Friends" like that are not friends and I know exactly what you mean about them just wanting to know your business - don't let 'em, if they truly were your friends they would have contacted you long ago eh?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey! just caught up with this thread... sending positive thoughts your way!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

YOU ROCK!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:  xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've only come across this thread today. I'm so glad to hear that the tumour has shrunk. You come across as very brave and an inspiration to us all. I just want to send you all my best wishes for a complete recovery. You've been through a bad time, I hope things will get better and better for you.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

What a relief to hear it's all working in your favour 

Keep soldiering on, think about your family, your pets and your real friends (not those who want to nosy and gossip!) and you will get through it


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

Although I've been on the forum in the last few weeks I haven't posted anything else on here just simply because I didn't have anything positive to say and didn't want to moan about how awful a time I am having with the new drugs. Think I had every side affect going 

Anyways i'm feeling a whole lot better now except for my nasty looking hands, reminds me of a snake in shedding

I've just had my 5th treatment today and I explained to the nurses of how I have been the last 3 weeks and have been prescribed some meds so hopefully the pain in my joints, sore mouth, tender nails & awful hands will be a bit better this time around.

I've got an appointment next week to discuss the next plan of action for after my chemo with my consultant which will be the operation/s. I've got a feeling they are keen to do this asap after my last chemo has been given on the 19th April. TBH I'm not too worrid about this. i just want it gone. I'm sure I'll feel a bit emotional at the time but I know its the only option if I want to get rid of the cancer and prevent it from coming back.

I'm still a bit confused as to what is going on with the gene testing but I will bring this up with the consultant next week. I definatley want it done so I can decide on whether to have a double mastectomy or not plus also I want it done so my daughter, sisters & other female family members can have early screening & get tested themselves if I do have the cancer gene.

Just wanted to say again, THANK YOU all for being so supportive. It means a lot.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Massive (((((((hugs))))))) you are amazing and if you ever want to moan go ahead, no one here will mind 
Xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

You moan away if it makes you feel any better we dont mind  I do hope the meds you got today help with all the side affects, they cant be helping  some more ((((((hugs)))))) on there way over  xxx


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow!

I have just read all of this thread and I am quite literally speachless!

I have so much respect and admiration for you and how you are coping with your cancer and I wish you the VERY VERY best for the future!

You are an inspiration to all of us!!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I can understand you wanting it just gone and you feeling very emotional about it.

I just want to say I think you are amazing and I don't care if you want to rant and rave along as it makes you feel better thats ok with me.

Sending you big hugs. xxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((huge hugs)))))))))))))))))))) hun youve been so brave and beffo insparing good luck on your op your amazing


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2012)

Just gone and broke a tooth really badly. I'm pretty sure it is going to have to be extracted as I can't see how the dentist can fill it. I'm in so much pain and I'm terified of the dentist that I have to be sedated as I have panic attacks and they can never get to my teeth properly. As i'm on Chemo i'm not sure sedation would be an option. Husband keeps telling me to phone for an appointment but i'm too scared to go. I simply can't have anything done without sedation. It's not that I just don't want local anesectic, it's that the dentist can't usually do any treatment on me unless i'm sedated. Yep i'm really THAT bad. The pain is killing me though, Just got husband to go out and by some whole cloves.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> Just gone and broke a tooth really badly. I'm pretty sure it is going to have to be extracted as I can't see how the dentist can fill it. I'm in so much pain and I'm terified of the dentist that I have to be sedated as I have panic attacks and they can never get to my teeth properly. As i'm on Chemo i'm not sure sedation would be an option. Husband keeps telling me to phone for an appointment but i'm too scared to go. I simply can't have anything done without sedation. It's not that I just don't want local anesectic, it's that the dentist can't usually do any treatment on me unless i'm sedated. Yep i'm really THAT bad. The pain is killing me though, Just got husband to go out and by some whole cloves.


oh no tooth ache is the worst 

i agree with your husband and think you should get an appointment asap so you know what can and cant be done

hopefully you are sorted soon


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

My lil Babies said:


> Just gone and broke a tooth really badly. I'm pretty sure it is going to have to be extracted as I can't see how the dentist can fill it. I'm in so much pain and I'm terified of the dentist that I have to be sedated as I have panic attacks and they can never get to my teeth properly. As i'm on Chemo i'm not sure sedation would be an option. Husband keeps telling me to phone for an appointment but i'm too scared to go. I simply can't have anything done without sedation. It's not that I just don't want local anesectic, it's that the dentist can't usually do any treatment on me unless i'm sedated. Yep i'm really THAT bad. The pain is killing me though, Just got husband to go out and by some whole cloves.


Easily said but its hard for me to do as well, but you really need to get your tooth sorted hun, talk to your dentist, tell him, hes the best one to tell you anything, i know its not much but they do have "magic cream" as well xxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> Just gone and broke a tooth really badly. I'm pretty sure it is going to have to be extracted as I can't see how the dentist can fill it. I'm in so much pain and I'm terified of the dentist that I have to be sedated as I have panic attacks and they can never get to my teeth properly. As i'm on Chemo i'm not sure sedation would be an option. Husband keeps telling me to phone for an appointment but i'm too scared to go. I simply can't have anything done without sedation. It's not that I just don't want local anesectic, it's that the dentist can't usually do any treatment on me unless i'm sedated. Yep i'm really THAT bad. The pain is killing me though, Just got husband to go out and by some whole cloves.


awww tooth ache horrable im the same cant do dentists put a hot water bottle on it hun with a heep of medidgel to numb it (((((((((((hugs)))))))))) hope you feel better soon


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah I've decided I will call for an appointment tomorrow. The cloves have numbed my mouth but I can't keep doing this and I know it aint going to go away. Having the Chemo IMO is nothing compared to going to the dentist. I feel like such a big kid and just know i'm going to embarress myself by being such a nervous wreck but it needs to be done, I'm just scared they will find a load of other problems as well. Thats what happened last time when I had my wisdom teeth taken out. They also found two teeth that needed filling which I thought were perfectly fine. At least it ain't gonna cost me an arm and a leg this time as I think I get it free with my NHS medical card I have been given or will get a discount at least. Still scared though


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

honestly, don't worry about the dentist! I know exactly how you feel, I had to go yesterday morning for my check up, I'd already rang them once and asked to rearrange it for a few weeks later (so had it changed to from 6th of March to the 29th), I was up from 4am yesterday crying and shaking and trying to think of another excuse not to go, I googled 'phobia of dentists' and found a website that if I hadn't have read through it, I wouldn't have gone. It just explains phobias, goes through all the questions you get in your head and basically reassures you and gives you ways of thinking more positively about it 

I need a little filling doing in a few weeks time but i'm really not bothered now  here's a little link to it, you sound to have a far worse fear than me as I can stand to have work done but just cry and shake my way through it, but it might put your mind at ease a little  Dental Phobia and Dental Anxiety


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

Verbatim said:


> honestly, don't worry about the dentist! I know exactly how you feel, I had to go yesterday morning for my check up, I'd already rang them once and asked to rearrange it for a few weeks later (so had it changed to from 6th of March to the 29th), I was up from 4am yesterday crying and shaking and trying to think of another excuse not to go, I googled 'phobia of dentists' and found a website that if I hadn't have read through it, I wouldn't have gone. It just explains phobias, goes through all the questions you get in your head and basically reassures you and gives you ways of thinking more positively about it
> 
> I need a little filling doing in a few weeks time but i'm really not bothered now  here's a little link to it, you sound to have a far worse fear than me as I can stand to have work done but just cry and shake my way through it, but it might put your mind at ease a little  Dental Phobia and Dental Anxiety


Thanks for that. I will have a look through the link in a short while. I think before I make the appointment I'll go and see my doctor first as i'm really worrid about having treatment done while being on Chemo as well and this is making the fear even worse as I know if I get an infection it can be really dangerous so I want to see what he says about it as well.

Mabe i'll be able to get something to help with the anxiety as well. I used to be on citalopram (sp) but weaned myself of it once my panic attacks became non exsistant but I've noticed recently since being diagnosed with Cancer that the Anxiety is slowly creeping back and i'm beginning to avoid the places that used to cause my panic attacks, to prevent me from having one.

I don't really want to go back on the meds but I think I will may need something to go to the dentist just to calm me down a bit. Ill see what he says anyway.

A friend this morning on Facebook said I may be able to have it done at the hospital instead and the docs might even suggest this seeing as i'm on Chemo so they can keep a better eye on me. If this is possible I think that would be better for me in a way, even if I do have to wait a bit longer for an appointment.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

you might have to go to hospital for it, i guess it depends on how the drugs would react to the drugs at the denist. i had really bad tooth ache all of march had my tooth out im scared but i was in so much pain i just sat there for an hour while they took it out (blummin j shaped roots!) it wasnt as bad as i thought at all the dentist was excellent she kept talking to me. 

good luck the bonus of my tooth ache wasi lost 10.5lbs last month lmao!x


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

Thought I'd give a little update on how things have been.

The last lot of Chemo I have had which is no 5 has not been too pleasant. I had pretty bad achy joints but my hands were terrible. They went bright red and looked as though I had badly burnt them. I was told to try various creams but none were working, In fact they were making my hands worse and in the end I was prescribed a steroid cream and some oilatum which have helped a lot. The redness and soreness has finally calmed down and my hands now just look a little dry and peeling a bit.

I have now lost all my eyebrows so am having to pencil them in and all my eyelashes have gone as well. I look so weird lol. 

I'm feeling a lot more tired than before and napping during the day and just got over a week to go before I have my last session of Chemo.

I've been booked into have a mastectomy on the 18th May. They are going to delay the reconstruction as my GP has still not sorted out the gene testing. I've just been told by another consultant that this should of been done ages ago. I explained every-time I have asked about it I had been given different answers such as It should of already been done, to I have to wait untill after my last chemo etc but the consultant said NO it needs to be done urgently and ill be writing to your GP to make sure they sort it out asap.

In the meantime I will be having a temp implant put in because if the gene test comes back that I do have the cancer gene then another mastectomy will be preformed and then a reconstruction of both breasts will be done at the same time.

If the gene testing gets sorted before the 18th with results back in time (but I doubt it very much) then I will be able to have the reconstruction on the 18th May but it doesn't look likely.

So glad i'm coming to the end of the chemo. I'm a little scared about the ops but i'm just feeling relieved that the cancer will finally be out of my body in a little over a month. I know I have a fair bit to go with recovery but i'm finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

You are such an amazing person. You have got the whole of Pet Forums rooting for you. I'm really looking forward to your post where you tell us its all gone and you can carry on with the rest of your life as normal x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow u hav been soooo brave u are a true inspiration ......keep goin u are nearly there xxxxx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Goodness you are one tough cookie and this thread really should be made a sticky for other people who may be going through the same process and being frightened of what to expect. Perhaps change the title to something like - Breast Cancer, what to expect and how to deal with it. - I'm sure there will be others who will find your posts a great help with your frankness and the brave way you are dealing with it, all the ups and downs that you've encountered would definitely help someone who finds them self in the same situation.

That light must be getting so bright for you now and although you still have a very trying time ahead you'll get there and look back at this thread with tears of pride - so you should girl, you really are an inspiration and thank you so much for sharing your experience with us all. We never know if we may need to read this thread again do we?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

What a few tough months you have been through, i think it's amazing how you are coping with it! And your story of Chaos on the bus really had me :lol: but shows how you are still getting on with things and living your life 

Wishing you the best of luck with your surgery and go give that doctor a kick up the a**e to do his job properly 

xx


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

My goodness you are doing amazingly well with all this 

Think this thread should def be made a sticky .....


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I agree with Malmum this should be made a sticky. You are an inspiration, you're amazing the way you had got on and dealt with it. 

Thank you for the update. Best of luck on the 18th, will be thinking of you and no doubt will the others that have commented on this thread.

We are all rooting for you.

Best wishes and big hugs

Jo x


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

In the morning I will be having my last chemo. I'm so relieved i'm coming to the end of this part.

I had another breast scan last week to see if the cancer was still shrinking, It is but not a lot from the last scan, but i'm having a mastectomy in 4 weeks time with a nodes clearance as well so this was not too much of a problem.

My gene testing apparently is a long process so will definately be having a delayed reconstruction. (had the doctors done their job properly id have already had the gene test) I've just been given a questionaire to fill out and have to put all the members of my family on it who have had cancer but all those who haven't as well. On digging a bit further into other relatives I have found that my nan's sister (I didn't even know she had one) had breast cancer as well.
She died from it and was just 29 years old. Her daughter (who I obviously didn't know existed also had breast cancer and died from it in her 30's. so thats an extra two woman on my mums side of the family. If my doc thought i had a strong family history with 4 of us to go ahead with the gene testing, 6 makes it look even more likely I have the gene. Particularly with us all being so young as well.

Leaving this update on a good note, My hair is starting to grow back . I was told doxetaxel ( taxotere) makes your hair fall out as well so was quite surprised to see quite a lot of hair coming through. 

After going on a breast cancer forum and chatting with others I have found that it isn't uncommon. Some people lose hair with the FEC (like I did) others don't and lose it all with the taxotere while others notice regrowth with the taxotere. Hopefully I can get rid of this wig in a few months and show of a new short style.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

I hope today goes as well as it can

You are truly amazing hun, dont forget that 
Xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Good luck today  xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

very best wishes...you will be as good as new...


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks, At the moment i'm feeling ok and thankfully don't feel sick on this drug but as mentioned previously the other side effects are not so great but at least I know what to expect in the next couple of weeks and i'm just so happy its the last one. The nurse doing my Chemo even gave me a hug and said she hopes to not see me here ever again, I hope I don't either 

So glad to have that PICC line removed as well. It hasn't really bothered me but bathing and showering was a pain as had to keep it water tight and the PICC line cover was uncomfortable to wear.

As for having the thread as a sticky and the title changed, I don't mind having it as one if it will help others. Who do I need to ask?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

hey  you are amazing and you should be so very proud of yourself! i hope that your chemo went ok for you today x


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah it went fine thanks. I have met some really nice people there and am going to miss them but i'm not going to miss not going back to the chemo ward for treatment


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thinking of you hun! xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

So glad things are going well for you and it's a milestone to have your PICC line removed eh? :thumbsup:

My daughter has gone out for a meal tonight with a group of nurses as a celebration for a sister on the ward who has also just had her PICC line removed and bone scans have shown clear. She has also been having chemo and has had a breast removed recently, plus lymph nodes in her arm pit. She has been given the all clear, unlike you she is a woman in her late fifties but like you was devastated when she found that lump. She practically knew what it was and did keep quiet about it for a week or two, then common sense prevailed. She will have re constructive surgery at a later date and has had a reduction in her other breast so as the two will match. Bless her.

You have both shown that facing this fear is the best and only way forward and to get the treatment started as soon as possible for the chance of a good outcome. You have also both shown how bl**dy courageous women can be and both deserve medals, along with many others I'm sure.

I hope this can be made a sticky as many more women need to know what to do in a similar position, need to know not to delay treatment, need to know what to expect during treatment and most importantly need to know there is hope with this awful condition and by reading an inspirational thread like this may gain hope and strength to see it through.

You're a star and I am very proud to share the same gender of such a brave person. xxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Hi i'm so glad your doing okay you are one verry brave person. (((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) always be verry poud of your self


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

This last treatment has been the worse, but I keep saying to myself its the last one and the side effects will go soon. 

The burns on my hands have been more wider spread and have lasted longer than before. They have been red raw for well over a week but have just started to calm down. I have also had these burns on the bottom of my feet so as you can imagine I haven't been walking anywhere too much recently.

I've had pretty bad pains in my legs and ankles also but they have now gone, Just waiting for the skin to heal from the burns now.

This pic is of my better hand. My other one looks too awful to post. This pic was taken today and not as bad as it was a few days ago.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

you are so brave and you have touched so many amazing people with your story i agree this should be made a sticky sending healing thoughts your way


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:scared: Poor you that looks sore  Im so glad its not as bad now  xxx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Ouch, that looks sore, i hope its better soon.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

My hands are so much better now. No soreness, Just a little peeling, so hopefully they will be back to normal soon.

My Amazing brave Little sister has decided to do a bungee jump to raise money for Cancer research. She will be doing it on the 9th June. If I'm OK after my op I will be going as well (just to watch and take pictures  ).

If anyone would like to sponsor her, you can donate on her Just Giving Page. Sandra Stephens is fundraising for Cancer Research UK


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thinking of you hun! xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Just in case I forget to post tomorrow  will be thinking of you on Friday xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Best of luck for Friday, will be thinking about you xx


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Just read your post, good luck for the op and sending ((( hugs ))) your way xx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Thinking of you hun , hope all goes well x


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I may not be on here for a while after tonight but I'll get on back here as soon as i'm feeling well enough to do so.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Good luck! Thinking of you and your family xxx


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> Thanks everyone. I may not be on here for a while after tonight but I'll get on back here as soon as i'm feeling well enough to do so.


We'l all be waiting for you when you get back  xxx


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Good luck, will be thinking of you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

just caught up on this thread, you are so brave and coping amazingly
wishing you all the luck for your op xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

thinking of you (((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Good luck chick, thinking of you


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Hope it went ok today xx


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Hope it is all going well for you


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

best wishes...


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Thought I would let you all know the op went well. I had to stay in until yesterday afternoon as they didn't want to take the drains out because of there being a lot of fluid but they are out and I am now home.

I haven't really been in that much pain which I'm surprised about, just a weird sensation like something is stuck on my chest.

Glad to be home with the family and pets. The dogs went crazy when I came through the door. It's nice to know i'm loved and they missed me 

Radiotherapy will start in about 6 weeks time once I have recovered from this op.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Pleased to read that the op has gone well and you are not in too much pain. I hope you will be up and about soon. Good luck for the next bit when it comes along in six weeks.

xx


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Really pleased for you that your op went well and you're home again. The nice thing about pets is they cheer you up


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Glad it went well and your home and not in much pain.xx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm glad it went well and your in no pain  Rest up xx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Glad ur feeling better and the op went well


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> Thought I would let you all know the op went well. I had to stay in until yesterday afternoon as they didn't want to take the drains out because of there being a lot of fluid but they are out and I am now home.
> 
> I haven't really been in that much pain which I'm surprised about, just a weird sensation like something is stuck on my chest.
> 
> ...


Great to hear from you  & so glad everything went well & your not feeling to bad. I hope you go from strengh to strengh now, but just you be careful not to over do things xxx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Im so glad the op went well and you arent in any pain.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

Hope you don't mind a stranger from Oz calling in to wish you all the very best. On the days you feel at your worst, close your eyes and imagine sending all the poisons to the cancer cells. Imagine them dying and then imagine the dead cells being carried to the tips of your fingers, and away. Remember this misery is as bad for the cancer. The worse you feel, the more it must be effecting and killing the rogue cells. BIG hugs.

Please call in to the dog blog OH MY DOG! That is the blog of a lovely couple in America, with rescued dogs, and she was recently diagnosed with cancer and has lost her hair.

If only we could simply wish you well...


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Glad the op went well for you and hope that you go from strength to strength. Sending my very best wishes to you and a big gentle hug x


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

hello.

i dont really venture over to general chat often and so have just read your thread.

i have to say you are so so brave and your story is of so much help to others who are going through this.

i dont really have any other words to say how brave you are and how much respect i have for you.

hope everything keeps going well and the radiotherapy now works. fingers crossed for you and lots of good wishes!


----------



## fogy (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear , I know 2 people who have battled with Breast Cancer and Won 
I'm sure if you keep strong, positive and I believe certain foods help with cancer.
Hope all goes well. xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

Just another little update for you guys 

I had my post op check last Tuesday and it's all good news. The tumour that was removed along with the breast tissue was tested and 85% of the tumour was cancerous but there was no cancer anywhere else including the 14 nodes they took as well. So i'm now Cancer free. 

I have to have radiotherapy in a few weeks time but only 25 sessions not 90 as I was told before and I have to take tablets for 5 years to give me the best chance of the cancer not returning.

My cut has healed well and the implant seems huge (well it is rather big) Im having to pad my natural boob out so they look even. The surgeon said I can have an implant put in the other one so that they match in size which Im definatly going to do seeing as there is a 2 cup size difference. I thought it was fluid bulid up but an ultrasound scan confirmed it was all implant.

I have finally heard from the genetics department about testing and have a first interview with them next month. I'm hoping i'm tested with results before my reconstruction so I can then have a mastectomy and reconstruction on that one at the same time if i'm possitive. If negative ill still be having an implant put in so that they both match.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> Just another little update for you guys
> 
> I had my post op check last Tuesday and it's all good news. The tumour that was removed along with the breast tissue was tested and 85% of the tumour was cancerous but there was no cancer anywhere else including the 14 nodes they took as well. So i'm now Cancer free.
> 
> ...


Hiya hun, this is the first time I've seen this thread. I'm so sorry that you've been through this but also over the moon that you've come out the other end fighting  so,ooo happy for you and your family that you've got the all clear.

OHs Mum found out she's got breast cancer about 3weeks ago (big shock because cancer doesn't run in the family) she had a op to remove the lump on the 24th and was meant to get the results back last Wednesday but they weren't in so has to wait till the 6th!!! She now has an infection from the op and today we had a call from OHs uncle to say she's come over ill and doc's had been called... we are just waiting for a call to see what's going on. 
Before the op she was told she would need radiotherapy everyday for 2weeks but may need chemotherapy depending on the results.

Once again I'm so happy for you xxxxx


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

My lil Babies said:


> Just another little update for you guys
> 
> I had my post op check last Tuesday and it's all good news. The tumour that was removed along with the breast tissue was tested and 85% of the tumour was cancerous but there was no cancer anywhere else including the 14 nodes they took as well. So i'm now Cancer free.
> 
> ...


That is fantastic news! I'm so happy for you  xxxx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG! hun, i cant shout it loud enough!!!

THAT IS FANTASTIC NEWS!!!     

I think you are a STAR!! i know what that dreaded word can do to some people 

continued HEALING VIBES to you hun. xxx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Well done! So happy for you and your family!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I so glad they got the cancer out and none was found in your nodes. You must be so relieved.

Best wishes to you. xxx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

That is amazing fantastic news, im so happy for you and your family. Xxx


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

That is brilliant, well done, so pleased for you


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

fantastic news for you and great the radiotherapy will be for less time!

so happy for you, you are an inspiration! keep getting stronger!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

So pleased that the news was so good. I must admit, I would love to have my bosoms reduced, by 90%, if I had my choice. Hope you like the bigger bosoms. If only I could donate bosom... I said to my doctor, the only people who like bosoms are those who don't have them, and he laughed.

Keep visualising you are strong as a lion. Imagine anything bad shrivel and die, and have lots of FUN!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

Really happy for you. Wrote a long post, told I posted twice and it has disappeared!

Now, I see the old one is partially there. Going nuts, here.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Brilliant!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*FABULOUS NEWS!!!!!!! *:thumbup:

Really delighted to read this and I am extremely glad that the nodes were clear - the importance of this news cannot be underestimated.

Congratulations - I'm sure your positive mental attitude played a huge part in everything


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Thats great news. I'm so so happy for you  xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi, I haven't posted for a while as been really busy and not had a chance to come on here much.

I am doing really good. I am now half way through Radiotherapy and it is so much better than the chemo. Takes minutes and then you go home. So far I haven't had any side effects from it although i'm expecting my skin to become sore.

I had the gene test done last month and i'm still waiting on the results on that. I was told the results can take upto 2 months! I have also decided whether I have the cancer gene or not I am defiantly going to have a mastectomy on the other one. I keep worying about it all the time, so by having the mastectomy ill be happier knowing I've decreased the risk.

My reconstruction of both breasts is likely to be around November time, They will do it at the same time as my second mastectomy. I'm strangely looking forward to the op but not so much on the 3 month + recovery.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Hiya hun, this is the first time I've seen this thread. I'm so sorry that you've been through this but also over the moon that you've come out the other end fighting  so,ooo happy for you and your family that you've got the all clear.
> 
> OHs Mum found out she's got breast cancer about 3weeks ago (big shock because cancer doesn't run in the family) she had a op to remove the lump on the 24th and was meant to get the results back last Wednesday but they weren't in so has to wait till the 6th!!! She now has an infection from the op and today we had a call from OHs uncle to say she's come over ill and doc's had been called... we are just waiting for a call to see what's going on.
> Before the op she was told she would need radiotherapy everyday for 2weeks but may need chemotherapy depending on the results.
> ...


Sorry to hear about you OHs mum Summer. I hope she is feeling a bit better now. Hopefully she only needs Radiotherapy. x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you for the update hun and it is lovely to read that you continue to do so well and keep positive. 

Your decision to have your other breast removed it very brave but also very sensible. Even if the risk was low, you would always have that little bit of doubt at the back of your mind. 

After everything you have gone through to get to this point, those final three months will be easier to endure. And don't forget, the most pain will be in the beginning. By the time you are two months along, you will be almost healed.

You have been so wonderful through all of this and you will have been, and will be, an inspiration to many.

Big hugs.

xxx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

So glad to hear things are going well, i think after what you have been through i would want the other one gone also. I hope all goes well for your reconstruction  xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I can only second what Moggybaby has typed, my she is so good with words that one

Your are amazing lady x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad all is going well for you.

I really hope your reconstruction isn't too painful, but a few months of pain for a lot of years peace of mind!

You really are an inspiration to others xxx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

FABULOUS NEWS!!! Well done to you for being so bl**dy positive, you are one fantastic woman. Great big (((HUGS))) from here! xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone. You have all been so supportive and it made me feel so much better writing everything down. I'm not going to comment on here any further as I don't feel I really need to. 

I have now finished Radiotherapy. I'm rather sore in that area but I know it won't last for too long and i'm just now going to enjoy being cancer free. yay!!


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow that's wonderfull x don't know you but what great news x have a fantastic cancer free future x YOU WON x enjoy it xxx


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

So thrilled for you


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

You are amazing!!!! Have just spent the last two hours reading the thread and just know that you will have helped so many other people - either now or in the future - by being open and honest with your posts!!! This is the first time I have seen this thread as I haven't really been on PF for a while. I saw a mention of it being a 'sticky' - not sure if that has happened but if it hasn't then it should be coz it will be invaluable to anybody else who has the same condition in the future. Again - you are amazing and very brave and I am sooo glad that you now have the future you deserve!!! xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

See - we KNEW you could beat it!! Well done! You certainly deserve a few lovely treats, so pleased to see you're finally through the other side of it   xx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Well done for getting through it all. My younger sister has just been back to see her oncologist last week and he has signed her off for good now after going through mastectomy, chemo etc four years ago. She doesnt need to go back and we all cracked open the champagne. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm so pleased you have come through. Any chance you can have a really lush weekend somewhere, to officially say goodbye to that miserable time.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

WELL DONE HUN!! you got the little fecker!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I'm lost for words  just HUGE HUGS :thumbup: xxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Yaya that amazing, I am glad your getting better hun. You are def an amazing person and very strong. 

(((((((((((((((((((((Massave Hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So happy for you hun!  :thumbup::thumbup: 

What has struck me throughout this thread is your positive attitude and determination to beat this - many people would balk at what you have been though - chemo, breast surgery, radiotherapy etc - but u just seem to have taken it in your stride and got on with things - you really are an inspiration !!

Again congratulations

xxx


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

yay


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Great news!!

Enjoy yourself now!!!


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

terrific news. now it's time to enjoy life. ttfn


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

I know I said I wasn't going to add to this thread anymore but thought i'd just let you all know I have finally got the BRACA Gene test results after waiting 2 1/2 months. I don't have the faulty gene which is good news as the likely hood of getting breast cancer again is as much as anyone else getting it, and i'm not passing it down to my kids which was my biggest worry.

The genetics clinic are still a little baffled though because of all the early cancer diagnosis and is wondering whether there is something going on that has just not been ever discovered yet and they are going to give me an appointment to discuss this further with me.

They said it's possible the BRACA Gene is in fact in the family and mine just happened to be a coincidence but without other family members going for a test they obviously won't know so I think they may ask others to do the gene testing. If it comes back no one has the BRACA gene they are still eager to try and find out why we are all getting breast cancer before the age of 50.

Changing the subject slightly I was admitted to hospital last Monday. My boob with the implant swelled to over double the size and became hot and painful. I knew instantly I had a bad infection. Then my skin (which was very sore from Radiotherapy) broke down making a small hole and lots and lots of fluid poured out. Was extremely scary and VERY GROSS. I was told the infection was caused by the radiotherapy damaging my skin.

I was put on antibiotics for 3 days before they decided I needed to have another op to remove the implant and a fair amount of skin. I will however be having a reconstruction in about 6 months from now,

My surgeon said it was the worst infection to an implant site he has ever seen caused by radiotherapy and asked if he could take pictures for medical records which I agreed to. It truly was disgusting and extremely painful. I regret having the temp implant put in. I'm feeling a lot better now though.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

You really are being tested arent you!!

I am so glad you are feeling better now - and what great news you don't have the gene, what a relief to know you havent passed it on to your kids.

Keep strong, you really are inspirational xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ahh, i'm so sorry about your implant, that must have been awful for you 

I hope they can get to the bottom of what's causing the cancer among your family - you never know, you could end up being part of some kind of important, life saving breakthrough/discovery  

Glad to see you are over the worst, just hope that nasty infection clears up for you soon, it's not like you haven't had enough to cope with already!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Must have been alarming. Glad you got it sorted, but that GP who stuffed up your gene testing! Blu udy slack!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm glad the gene test came back clear , such good news for the children. How great they also want to investigate some more with the rest of the family to be sure. 

Sorry to hear about the implant what s**t luck  I hope things settle down soon xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Great to hear the Gene test came back all clear - will be such a relief to you 

So sorry you had such a bad infection! sounds v v painful !  hopefully now you are on the mend though - lovely to hear from you dont be a stranger!  xxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Ouch sounds very painful. 

Glad you are feeling better now though. 

Good news about the gene test. 

Big hugs to you. x


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I just wanted to say that i hope from here on in the road to a full recovery is without anymore nasty obstacles,i really do wish you the very best


----------

